# Hello To All



## 5happycampers (Jan 24, 2007)

Hello! We are so excited to have joined the Outback "family." My husband and I have three girls (8,3 and 6 mos) and just got our Outback 23RS last fall. Yes, the baby was only 2 mos old. What can I say, we are die-hard campers. Although with childbirth and all, we only took about 8 trips last summer (my husband is a teacher and I work weekends, so during the week in the summer we are free to camp).

We went from a pop-up to a hybrid to our Outback all in the span of 2 years! We were pleased with our Aerocub, but after the 3rd baby----well I just couldn't do it. So...We got what we wanted from the start and I couldn't be happier.

Our biggest trip we have planned this year is to the Outer Banks (from PA). That's the farthest we ever towed, but I think our 2004 5.4 L Expy will be up to the job.

Have a great day all and hope for warm weather!









Heidi


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

From one PA happycamper to another Welcome to the Outback family. 

Hope you will join us at a rally !!!! The kids will love it and you will too!

We are in south eastern PA just outside of Reading. There are pretty many of us in this area so keep your eyes open if you are camping local. It should be easy to spot a buddy.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Hope you'll be able to join in on a rally soon. We have few planned thus far, Links below.
April: http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=13367
May: http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=12274
June: http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=13180
Sept: http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=13261

Congratulations on the New Baby & the New Outback








Tami


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site. It is great to have another east coast member!!!! Check out the rallies and see if you can join us for some fun!!!!

Gary


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Welcome to the family!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Glad you joined us!

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







Last Fall???!!! Where ya been???







Your kids are always gonna love it. Enjoy.

Scott


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

Welcome to the group! My kids are about the same age. We hope to see you at a rally soon!

-Sam


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers, 5happycampers!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Happy to meet you 5happycampers! Well if you're like most this will begin your addiction to Outbackers.com. A most wonderful and painless addiction! Anyway welcome aboard! Your Expedition should do a fine job for you!

Putting my Genie hat on and gazing into the Keystone Crystal ball I see I SEE, yes! YES! Many happy years of camping OH! and whats this?! The children are growing! Ahh New camper smell! I See new Keystone products in your future! Rallys YES YES Rallys too!

Your future is bright 5happycampers!! Camp on!

See you out there!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

:action:Hi 5Happycampers
















to Outbackers! 

Glad you found us!
Happy Camping,
Dawn


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Welcome to the family. We have grandkids 3,4,5yrs old and 1 month. Hope to have them out with us this summer.


----------



## 5happycampers (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks to all for welcoming us.

I am sure we will be picking your brains for places to go and things to do in the coming months and years. We have been all over central PA (Gettysburg-Mifflinburg-Reading and in between), but only once outside of PA. But now that we no longer have "canvas beds"-I can't tell you how happy that makes me-, we will likely be making more trips farther away.

Thanks again.

Heidi


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

Hi, 5happycampers!!









We too graduated from a popup to the OB. We looked at a few of the hybrids, but DH decided he wanted to skip the canvas bed-ends and get something with solid walls.

As you can see in my signature, we have 3 older kids and a little one that is 5 months old. We also bought our OB last year (September I think it was), but we're not as brave as you are. Ours is still unused.







Actually, I think the Alberta weather had something to do with that decision. So we're anxiously awaiting the arrival of spring.

Welcome!!


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Welcome. You are gonna love your outback!
Chabbie


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

Welcome 5happycampers, I'm sure you'll do just great with the OB family. You really should try to join a rally, if it works into your schedule. I'm a teacher too, and just love the fact that I have the whole summer off...DH is a firefighter and his schedule is very flexible, so camping is perfect!

We went to the Outer Banks last Aug. it was a great trip, but man it was hot. Even the beach was brutal during the day...I'd go again, but in March or April, not the summer.

We're looking for places to go this summer too, good luck!

Hope to meet you all at a rally!!!


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

welcome to the group







Hope you enjoy the Outback as much as we have


----------



## Eric&Lesley (Jul 26, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------

